# Find Coloring Pages, Puzzles, Travel Activity Sheets & More Here!  Print All Free!



## mickeysaver

This list of Puzzles, Mazes, Coloring Pages, and more was borne from my desire to occupy my partner during our first long trip to WDW when we first stayed onsite back in 2002.  The activity book that I created was definitely enjoyed and I had shared those links that I had used to create it here.  Since that time, many others have enjoyed making their own activity books and have added links to other sites to help others to create their own books too.  Thanks to everyone that has contributed!  Have fun y'all!

Want to find a coloring page to print off?  Search here!  http://www.coloringfinder.com/

Do it yourself Puzzle Maker:  Word Search, Criss-Cross, Double Puzzles, Fallen Phrases, Math Squares, Mazes, Letter Tiles, Cryptograms, Number Blocks, and Hidden Messages  http://puzzlemaker.discoveryeducation.com/

The Mouse For Less Downloads: http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml (Kid stuff and trip planner pages too!)

Disney's Activity Pages:  http://disney.go.com/magicartist/coloring/index.html & http://familyfun.go.com/printables/coloring-pages/

DisneyZone Word Searches:  http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle.htm

Cartoons & Comics Word Search:  http://www.debidawn.com/cartoonws.htm

Disney Word Searches, Color Pages, and more, even holiday themed:  http://www.disneyclips.com/onthesite/sitemap.html

Disney Christmas Coloring Pages:  http://www.fun-with-pictures.com/disney-christmas-coloring-pages.html

Cartoon Character Coloring Pages:  http://www.coloring.ws/cartoons.htm

EnchantedLearning's Car Travel Book:  http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/books/cartravelbook/

Coloring pages on lots of topics:  http://www.dltk-kids.com/coloring.htm

Crayola's Coloring Pages:  http://www.crayola.com/free-coloring-pages/

Epson Travel Activity Project:  http://epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/Prin...BV_UseBVCookie=yes&catOID=-12478&objOID=62264

MomsMinivan's Travel Activities, Games, & Printables:  http://www.momsminivan.com/printables.html

KidsTurnCentral's Coloring Pages:  http://www.kidsturncentral.com/coloring.htm 

KidPrintables Finish This Puzzle Sheets:  http://www.kidprintables.com/puzzles/finishthis/ 

Halloween Printables:  http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/halloweenprint/index.htm 

ActivitiesForKids:  http://activitiesforkids.com/printables

4Kraftykidz Disney coloring pages:  http://www.4kraftykidz.com/disneymoviecoloring.html

123kidzarea's Misc Printables & Activities:  http://www.123kidzarea.com/printables.html

ColoringBookFun's pages:  http://www.coloringbookfun.com/

Ginevra's Disney Coloring Pages:  http://lnx.ginevra2000.it/Disney/color_index.htm *WARNING: Slow load due to music!*

Disney Colouring Pages:  http://www.angelfire.com/on/disneycolourbook/

Make your own Bingo Cards:  http://www.teach-nology.com/web_tools/materials/bingo/

Disney Coloring and Maze Games:  http://www.cartooncritters.com/colrbynmber.htm

PrinterActivities Summer Printables:  http://www.printactivities.com/Seasonal_Activities/Summer-Printables.html
(this one has a "mazes" link with mazes for each letter of the alphabet.  I took the M one and put pix of Mickie and Minnie on there for example)

Printables4Kids Pages:  http://printables4kids.com/

Lots of stuff from FreeStuff4Kids:  http://freestuff4kids.net/

Coloring Pages from TheKidzPage:  http://www.thekidzpage.com/colouring_menus/activities/index.htm

Going to SeaWorld too?  Check these out!:  http://www.seaworld.org/fun-zone/fun-guides/index.htm

Oh, and someone asked about where they could get laminating done and my personal favorite spot for that it FedEx (formerly Kinkos), because they can bind the pages together into a book too.


----------



## the4moores

Thanks for taking the time to list all of these links. They are great!


----------



## trustknoone

Thanks so much for the great links, found tons of stuff to print for DD.  There's enough stuff here to keep her happy for several trips.

Angela


----------



## bobcat

Thank You! There are some that I haven't seen. I usually make up a folder with puzzles and such for the car trip and this year I found a folder with a legal pad and file pockets on one side. I plan on filling some of the pockets with blank paper and the rest with puzzles and coloring pages.


----------



## Clover9990

Thank you!  What a cute idea...this will be perfect when my kids are a little bit older, and even to print out for my DH now to get him more into the Disney spirit!!


----------



## bobcat

Here are a couple that I have used.

http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/books/cartravelbook/

http://www.dltk-kids.com/crafts/cartoons/disney.html


----------



## pReTtYpRiNcEsS

thanks for the great links!


----------



## BounceyOne

My printer is buzzing away 
Thanks!


----------



## Disneybabe

Thanks so much for your post and for taking the time to give us the links.  I printed some great puzzles for our long drive down. Thank you!!


----------



## ennazus

Thanks!!


----------



## momo4

Thank you all so much.  My printer is moving as I write!  I have been looking for things like this for a while, but so much it's overwhelming.  Thank you for making it easier.

Does anyone know of any hidden picture type printables./ I was thinking along the "Where's Waldo" type pages, but w/ Disney characters.  Hidden Mickey,perhaps?  

Thanks again!!


----------



## mickeysaver

Wow!  I'm glad you folks are finding this stuff useful.  Have a great trip!  Mickey


----------



## Clover9990

Bumping...I've had this post in my favorites for quite awhile, so I figured some of you can benefit from it this summer, too!  Thanks, OP!


----------



## lalapodip

I was going to post a thanks for posting the great links, and then I saw how old this link was, and that it was bumped!  So, thanks for the post AND for the BUMP!!


----------



## always dreamin'

What an excellent idea this is!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Clover9990

> _Originally posted by lalapodip _
> *I was going to post a thanks for posting the great links, and then I saw how old this link was, and that it was bumped!  So, thanks for the post AND for the BUMP!!   *



You're welcome, Laura!    (Even though the OP deserves 99.9% of the credit )


----------



## Goofy'sFriend

WOW Thanks, thanks, thanks!!


----------



## matty624

Great post, they'll come in very handy on the plane too.
Ian


----------



## BethC

These are great, the kids are going to have so much fun on our next trip with the activities!

Thanks to the original poster and for the bump!


----------



## bartleby1

Thanks for the links!!

Here is another site that has some printable car activities such as travel bingo, dots, tic tac toe, a scavenger hunt, song lyrics, a map of the US for the license plate game, etc.

http://www.momsminivan.com/printables.html


Enjoy!

Debbie


----------



## dandelion

Thanks to all who have posted links and bumped up this thread. 
We already did our Disney trip this year   but it was great  
but we'll have a few more road trips this summer I'm sure.


----------



## TmnsnMD

Wow am I glad I found this subject -- we are going on a short trip this weekend and have a 6yo that can't sit still -- this is really going to help.

Thank you very much for all your trouble.

Lisa


----------



## disneyfan551

Thanks for taking the time to post these links!  My dd is too young at this point, but I will be saving this info!   

Thanks again!!


----------



## mickeyminnie

bump bump


----------



## wdwnutze

Thanks for bumping this thread!  I am driving to WDW in November and these sites will be awesome to keep my kids occupied.  I already started printing out some things to put away for the trip!


----------



## disneyluvers

These great ideas definitely deserve a BuMp Up! 

                  

M


----------



## antnee

thanks for the links


----------



## IMADSNYLOVR

BUMPING!

I almost used all of the ink in my printer for all of the coloring pages I printed out! LOL!

Sarah


----------



## Baloo

Thanks Clover9990 for the bump and mickeysaver for the links!!! 

This is such a GREAT post and quite useful for a Family Boards I'm going to stick it up here at the top!


----------



## pezheadval

Great Links!

My daughter is 2 1/2 and loves to color, so we got her a travel desk for the car and will be printing some Disney coloring pages for our ride down from New Jersey.  I think they will help the time pass and get her in the Disney mood (of course, she is always in the Disney mood  lol).


----------



## 2tinksmom

This is awesome.  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## mickeysaver

Wow!  Looks like my post from last year has found new life.  I'm glad that it's been helpful info for so many.  Mickey


----------



## pezheadval

Just thought I'd add this link...

http://www.ginevra2000.it/Disney/Color/Index.htm

Ginevra's Page has tons of great Disney Coloring pages!!!
They update them a lot, too!  Good Stuff!


----------



## Shelby007

Thanks so much for all of these sites.  Printing your own 'activity books' are great because you can pick what you know your kids would enjoy the most.  Also pick age appropriate (not to hard or or babyish) like the books bought in stores.
I made 5 books altogether: 1 each for DS & DD for plane to FL., 1 each for place back home.  Also did 1 for ME. - figure I'll need the sleep going home.

SCRAPPERS:
www.enchantedlearning.com has great pages to print to record (daily) what you've done, where you've eaten, etc.   Great for future scrapbook journaling.

www.dltk-kids.com  had charactor templates for paper piercing.


----------



## momto2

Thanks for the post and thanks for bumping.  This amount of work would have taken me an entire day or two. What a great time saver.


----------



## Auggietina

This is great!!

I don't think this site has been posted yet:

http://www.activitiesforkids.com/travel/travel_hints.htm


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Thanks so much for the links!  I love the word search maker!


----------



## JANNYANS

I am a rental home owner from the uk   and if my guests have  children in hteir group I send them a book to keep them amused on the long plane trip so Im have found this thread most helpful-thanks guys 
so to repay you all here's some more   http://www.kidsturncentral.com/coloring.htm 

http://www.kidprintables.com/puzzles/finishthis/ 

http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/halloweenprint/index.htm 


http://www.mickeyfriends.com/


----------



## robinsnest

Thank you so much.  We'll be driving down to disney is December and it's a loooong drive (24 hours).  My three kids will enjoy these very much.  It's nice to have all kinds of things for them to do so they're not always asking "are we there yet?"


----------



## dbogen

Bumping so I can find this when my printer is working.


----------



## wuv tigger

what a great way to make the miles go faster for 1 'tween, & a 8 yr old boy!

gotta go find all of buzz's friends names


----------



## Madi100

Thanks for all of these links.  I am going to print some off for each of my two girls for the airplane.  I'm going to take them to our local Kinko's and have them spiral bound.  I'll make personalized covers for them.  I think, if I remember correctly, that having them spiral bound is really cheap.


----------



## Brat862

Thanks so very much. My dds will love this.


----------



## kecall

Me too!!  Thanks for the post!!!  Thanks for the bump!!!


----------



## billwendy

Does anyone know if there are disney handwriting practice worksheets out there? cant let the kids get rusty on the trip!!!

thanks, wendy


----------



## cfbarker

billwendy,

Here's a link with handwriting worksheets:

http://www.themouseforless.com/educational/educational.shtml

I hope it works!

Christine


----------



## Blondiex46

thanks so much that all of the stuff was very useful and I will take on the plane.!!


----------



## wahoo2

Awesome sites, although after I printed about 20 pages, my printer just broke!!  I can't get it to work!!  That totally stinks! LOL!!

But thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

INK...I ... Need... ink!!! 

These are great, thanks everyone for posting!

Wishing everyone a "magical" day!


----------



## TheresaM

Here's a couple I've used before:

http://members.tripod.com/~cee_47374/KidsWorksheetsActivities-2.html
http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/abckids/activity_fun.html


----------



## bevemjake

Thanks for the links. I printed some out for the plane tomorrow.


----------



## CrazySun27

Thanks, these will be very useful for our 16.5 hours drive.


----------



## Debbie7452

I had to report back that these pages of activities really WORKED!  We did the 17 hr. drive from Houston and the kids loved the activities.  I printed out all the ones I could find.  The best ones for our kids (12,10 & 5) were the liscense plate hunt, car model hunt, and "road trip bingo"  we self laminated the bingo cards for future use and used dry erase markers to mark them.

We travel a lot but I have never been so prepared before! 

Thanks to the DIS!!!


----------



## LegoMom3

Somebody posted this link elsewhere (which is how I found it!! ) but I can't find it now so I'll mention it again:
www.themouseforless.com
This is a FANTASTIC site for getting all sorts of printables for the kids!  I just printed out 3 journals for each of my boys, each one a little different.  (I even made one up for my almost-3-yr. old, so I can write down his reactions, likes, dislikes and overall experience!)  They can keep track of the whole trip and record all their favorites from each park or day.  When they're all done I'm going to put them in page protectors in a 3-prong binder, and put their pictures and ages on the front - what a great souvenir and memory from their first trip to WDW!


----------



## jrr

> _Originally posted by always dreamin' _
> *What an excellent idea this is!  Thank you so much! *



Hey, this is really great stuff, thank you.


----------



## wanna-b-Tink

I also like http://www.crayola.com .  Lots of variety on their webpages.


----------



## momloveson

What an awesome thread this is.  I've got a THICK book in the workings for our 20 hour drive.  Last time I printed out this many disney pages was for my sons 1st (POOH) birthday.  

plus, here's a link for the disney handwriting page.  Depends on the method your school teaches if its helpful or not.

http://www.disneydollarless.com/educational/educational.shtml


----------



## jtdl

Another great one that I use alot is www.nickjr.com. You can find travel activities, printables and activities/printables by age. I even found some stuff there for my teenage daughter.


----------



## stars75238

This should make the trip easier, not only teh Disney trip but others to San Antonio or such.  Thanks for the links.


----------



## mickeysaver

Who knew?  Wow, it's neat to know that I helped to start something that has helped so many people.      Here's to a peaceful trip to Disney!     Maggie


----------



## Sharon

WOW thanks so much for this info.


----------



## disneymac

This is an great thread - we are flying, but it'll still help keep my kids occupied during the wait at the airport and the flight.  Thanks!!


----------



## hilside

I wish I'd known about this thread a few years ago when I was still teaching. I was always on the lookout for quick-and-easy printables to make activity books for certain holidays, or to use for seatwork if a student finished a class activity early, and needed something to keep them occupied while the rest of the students caught up.


----------



## pooksma

Doing the nine day dance. These will really help with the plane trip! Thanks all!!!!!


----------



## Dizneydaz

_


			
				mickeysaver said:
			
		


			Well, being that my significant other is a child at heart and a major puzzle fan, I set out a few weeks ago to make her an activity book for our trip to WDW in September.  I tried to stick to mostly Disney oriented stuff. As a test, I made up a copy for a co-worker for her trip to WDW last month and she said she really enjoyed it. I thought I would share the links with you so that you can make your own activity books for your road trip. I hope that someone out there enjoys these.  

Word Search Puzzle Maker <create your own here>  http://puzzlemaker.school.discovery.com/WordSearchSetupForm.html

Click to expand...

_


			
				mickeysaver said:
			
		

> Thank you.  What a great post!  I've just spent the last 15 minutes creating puzzles from the first link.  This is wonderful.  Thank you sooo much!
> 
> 59 days and counting


----------



## michvin

We're going to Maine in a few weeks and it will be a 10+ long hour drive.  These are great...and then there's WDW this Oct...love the themed ones!


----------



## txmom522

I apologize if this may already posted on the thread, but I just found customizable calendars on the Disney Website and had to tell someone!

It won't let me post urls (I am too new I guess) but go to the magic artist section of the Disney site.

You can either print in color or have your kids color in b&w.   We're using it as a countdown aid.   Mickey's calendar has a plane "sticker"  you can place on the date(s).  Very cute and easy.  We're going to place a small sticker on every day until the trip!  Plus mark the first day of school, etc.


----------



## ioneblair

my thanks for this thread, I've got sooo much from it and printed some wonderful pages for the kids and put together travel journals that I'd love to do for myself! LOL my 19 teen year old got into it so helped me and it will be a wonderful surprise for the younger ones while traveling and visiting Disney.....

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## hjssk8

Hi all!  I found some safety pics for the rides that can be printed as coloring pages on the official Disneyland site.  There are 12 in all and they show Timon and Pumbaa in various situations.  When on the main page for Disneyland, scroll down a little and on the left side click on Park and Resort Safety.  


Holly


----------



## aprild

just subscribing. love this post!!


----------



## Jim5150

Is there a way to subscribe to a thread without posting?

Thanks!


----------



## FairyAuntMother

I'm going to be printing a bunch of these for my nieces!  Thanks for all the links!


----------



## disney1fan

This is great! Thanks!


----------



## kirlie91

super, this will keep eldest daughter occupied and entertained for ages

Thanks


----------



## Lovemy3babes

These are wonderful!  Thank you.


----------



## teresajoy

Jim5150 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to subscribe to a thread without posting?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, all you do is go to "Thread Tools" in the bar at the top of the thread. If you click the arrow, there will be a link to "subscribe to this thread" just click it.


----------



## Disbound

I just bought my DD the Birnbaum's Kids Guide and there was a very cute and fun segment in it called "who am I".  I'll give you an example of how it worked... (I am making this up so I don't spoil the ones in the book!) Who am I???  1. I am an experiment 2. They thought I was a dog 3. I have big ears and teeth.  Who am I?  Answer, Stitch of course... You could play this game anytime....or you could print out names of Disney Characters on paper and players would have to draw the name and think up the #1, #2 and #3 questions.  The book by the way was a big hit with my DD age 8!


----------



## Alex2kMommy

My printer is getting a workout, too!  I've printed customized stories with Disney characters and coloring pages, but my favorite items are the customized puzzles and word searches from discoveryschool!  AWESOME!!!  I made some for DS5, and even a harder one for DH, who loves these things.


----------



## Alex2kMommy

txmom522 said:
			
		

> ... I just found customizable calendars on the Disney Website and had to tell someone!  ...We're using it as a countdown aid.


I did the same; I also found a small Mickey head paper punch at Michael's craft store, punched a bunch of these from black paper, and ran the punched paper through my xyron - They fit perfectly on these calendar squares!

DS5 has been counting down the days remaining every morning.  In fact, this morning he looked at my (xyron) sticker strip of remaining Mickey stickers, and said, "Hey, Mama!  Four plus four is eight!"  (There were two rows of 4 remaining.)  Aren't kids amazing???  

And YEAH!  Eight more days until our first vacation to Disneyland!!!


----------



## princess aurora

I just used the Stoybook Maker from Disney Magic Artist.  I personalized a story for my two girls and the other two kids we will be traveling with.  It'll be added as another little surprise for their goodie bags!


----------



## Alex2kMommy

I did that, too.  DS5 LOVED it, I made a couple for him, and a couple for DSnearly2.  DS5 can read his by himself, and DS1 loves for me to read to him.

And I don't recall how quickly I learned to read when I was his age, but MY GOSH!  In September he was identifying a letter by the sound it makes (ie. 'buh' instead of calling it 'bee', 'ssssss' instead of 'ess'), and six months later he was reading at a first grade level.  He is one of the better readers in his class, but they are ALL reading on their own now, which just blows me away!  I remember learning letters in kindergarten, but reading Dick and Jane books ("Look, Jane, look.  See Dick run.") in 1st grade, and they're already beyond that.  _Kids are so amazing!!!  _


----------



## katy33

Links were a great help, car trips are tough!


----------



## familyfirsttimer

Just found this link and it is the actual Disney site, there is a TON of coloring sheets you can choose and the quality of the pages is really great! Also has some games.etc to print
http://disney.go.com/magicartist/coloring/index.html

Have fun!


----------



## all4fun

Just found this site:

http://www.momsminivan.com/

has tons of ideas for activities for roadtrips and even a section called "Doin' Disney"

Just thought I'd pass it along!


----------



## taximomfor4

Stupid Search function...anyone find, say, a kids map of the route, so they can maybe mark off cities as we pass them?  If it helps, we are taking 77 south to 95 south, from NE Ohio to WDW.


----------



## desiab

Wanted to add another link.  The license plate sheet is really nice.  

Epson Travel pages


----------



## Twingle

Thanks so much!  These are great!


----------



## carissanboys

I know this isn't Disney, but....I just went to nickjr.com and they have lots of printables.  If you go to Dora printables, there is a travel bingo game and a travel journal to print out.


----------



## Ladybug888

There are going to come in so handy during our drive to DW from NY!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## K9pal

Sorry if this has already been posted.  TONS of Disney coloring pages!
http://www.4kraftykidz.com/disneymoviecoloring.html


----------



## TxRabbit

I spent some time the other evening looking for printables. Looking at what I printed, here's one more. I don't think I can make a link, too new, so google abcteach.


----------



## kkhworth

Thanks! I am going to use some of these for my dd9....


----------



## Scoutdog

Does anyone know of any activities like this for playing in the car, where you have to be looking for things along the road, etc?  Signs, and stuff?  Is there a Florida or WDW version?

Thanks so much


----------



## Mamatoaprincess

Thanks to all of you for these ideas and links!  We are taking dd6 in June for the first time (for all of us)!  She is so excited and this will make our trip a little easier (I hope!).


----------



## Karibeth19

I posted a thread about this before I noticed this one.  I came up with a game for the car that I thought I would share.  

Yesterday, we were running errands and listening to Radio Disney (Like always!), and we must have heard Corbin Bleu's "Push It to the Limit" at least 5 times throughout the afternoon. My husband and I were joking that on our upcoming road trip to Disney we should keep a tally of what songs we hear and how many times we hear them on the 17 hour drive. That gave me a great idea; Radio Disney Bingo!!!! I went to the Radio Disney website, and copied down their list of the Top 30 songs. I made sure to include the songs that we hear all the time lately, like Hannah Montana and High School Musical. I then did a search and found this site that generates bingo cards: http://www.teach-nology.com/web_tools/materials/bingo/ I plugged in the songs, and it prints out the card! I shuffled them around a few times, and took out a few songs and put in new ones, so now I have about 12 cards printed out, one for each of us for a total of 4 games. I figure it will take about an hour or so to play, listening for the songs on our cards, and marking them out when they are played. I will get some kind of treat to give to the winner, maybe food treats for DH and me, and Disney Dollars for DD. I think it will be fun, and hopefully help to pass the time, since DD can still read or play her video games while playing (during the songs and commercials).


----------



## familyfirsttimer

Karibeth19 said:


> I posted a thread about this before I noticed this one.  I came up with a game for the car that I thought I would share.
> 
> Yesterday, we were running errands and listening to Radio Disney (Like always!), and we must have heard Corbin Bleu's "Push It to the Limit" at least 5 times throughout the afternoon. My husband and I were joking that on our upcoming road trip to Disney we should keep a tally of what songs we hear and how many times we hear them on the 17 hour drive. That gave me a great idea; Radio Disney Bingo!!!! I went to the Radio Disney website, and copied down their list of the Top 30 songs. I made sure to include the songs that we hear all the time lately, like Hannah Montana and High School Musical. I then did a search and found this site that generates bingo cards: http://www.teach-nology.com/web_tools/materials/bingo/ I plugged in the songs, and it prints out the card! I shuffled them around a few times, and took out a few songs and put in new ones, so now I have about 12 cards printed out, one for each of us for a total of 4 games. I figure it will take about an hour or so to play, listening for the songs on our cards, and marking them out when they are played. I will get some kind of treat to give to the winner, maybe food treats for DH and me, and Disney Dollars for DD. I think it will be fun, and hopefully help to pass the time, since DD can still read or play her video games while playing (during the songs and commercials).



Great idea!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Claudia1

I always make personalized activity books for each child that we use at meals and around the parks.  They are especially useful at the dinner table while we are waiting for our food or while waiting for parades or shows.  I have tons and tons of things collected over the years but some of the best are activities that don't need a link.

Here are some simple ones for kids and adults.  You could print them up and bind them (at an office supple place) or just print up a single sheets and pull them out of your bag as needed.  These can be stopped and continued at a later time.

CROSSWORDS/SCRABBLE (1 or more players)
Use a piece of graph paper and select a topic like "Disney Treats and Eats"  Disney Charcaters", "Disney Rides and Attractions", "Magic Kingdom", etc.....  Link as many words that you can to fit the topic.  You can play it like Scrabble & take turns or you can have a sheet for each player.   For scoring, I make it very simple.  The letters M, I, C, K, E, and Y are worth 3 points.  All other vowels are 2 pts each and all other consonants are 1 pt each.

It will look something like this as the game goes on:

                            S
                            PLUTO
                            A
                         MICKEY
                            E

You could also just take plain graph paper with you and pick a topic when you need it without needing to print anything before you go.


MAKING WORDS (1 or more players)
Provide a simple sentence and let them make as many words as possible from the letters.  Some favs are  "Sue (use your child's name) found the Yeti!",  "Small World Rocks!", "Mickey Likes Well-mannered Kids" etc....  The older kids enjoy funny sentences.  An oldie but a goodie.

MAKING LISTS  (1 or more players)
The possibilities are endless!  Make lists of the sit-down restaurants, the rides & attractions in each park, animated Disney movies, Disney mountains (splash, space, .....), Disney treats from the ice cream cart, dolls in Small World, etc....

RIDE DESCRIPTIONS:
Draw and/or describe Expedition Everest, RnR, Great Movie ride, etc...  This is actually a great memory tool.  As they try to remember each turn, it brings back fun memories.

DESIGN YOU OWN RIDE OR ATTRACTION: 
With a blank piece of paper, create an original design.  Imagine the theming, characters, intensity, vehicles, etc....  

TALLY OF EVENTS:
Pick something to look for before you leave for the day like red shoes, a smiling CM, someone wearing something with a Donald Duck on it, etc....  The family member who spots the most gets to pick the topic for the next day (or you can choose your own prize).

MATCHING PICTURES (great for pre-schoolers)
Copy FREE pic of Disney characters (clip-art is a good source) to match or cut out pics from a Disney catalog or other source.  I like to copy vacation pics of the kids to match with a Disney pic of their fav ride or another pic of them at WDW.  These can be used in two ways.
1) Paste them into two columns.  Examples are Woody/Buzz,  Mickey/Minnie, JoJo/Goliath, a Dalmation/Cruella, Nemo/Dory, etc.....  The possibilities are endless.   Your child can draw a line from one to the other to make a match.

If you have a copier at home, you can cut out the pics and lightly tape them onto a blank piece of paper, make a copy, then take them off and rearrange them for multiple worksheets.

2)  Copy or paste one picture of the pair onto a blank piece of paper.  Put the matching pics in a zip bag and pull them out to match with the paper.  Can be an individual game or more than one playing.

PHOTO SCAVENGER HUNT
This takes a lot of time to do but it can also take a lot of time & energy to play.

Copy, paste, and crop Disney pics or your own vacation pics so that the location or item is not easily recognizible.  Be sure to make a master list because it is easy to forget what the pic is!  The kids really like to see their own pics on this game.

DOT-TO-DOT SHEETS
Take any reproducible coloring sheet and use White-out to "erase" a part of the pic like Mickey's ears, Pooh's balloon, Lightening McQueen, etc...  You can choose the level of difficulty based on your own child.  

Use a marker to add dots for the outline and put numbers by each dot.  For younger kids, I usually put a star by number 1 so that they know where to start.  Make copies of the sheets once they are dotted and numbered.

PUZZLES
Cut up a photo of your child at WDW or a character pic and put the pieces in a zip bag.  Them your child re-assemble the puzzle pieces.



Some of my ideas may seem corny but each family is different.  Ours likes to have something to do and anything that involves thinking is useful.  None of my kids enjoy coloring pages.


----------



## csclemons

Love the links!  Great for travel, but also for some pre-trip excitement for my DD4!

CSC


----------



## 2tinkerbells

Thanks for the info.  It will help alot.


----------



## electricmayhemlover

I'm going in September, and these are great ideas! I will be taking my kids for the second time DS7 and DD11. I am also going to be making a list of each of the states for the car ride down. I spy is always good too.


----------



## mattmom

Mickeysaver, you are a life saver!!!!!! THANKS doesn't begin to cover it....now maybe those flights won't seem so long.


----------



## tracipierce

I know this is a reeeeaaallly old thread, but someone mentioned getting personalised disney stories on one of the posts, I have tried to find them but can't, if anyone can help, I would be sooo grateful :


----------



## Alex2kMommy

tracipierce said:


> I know this is a reeeeaaallly old thread, but someone mentioned getting personalised disney stories on one of the posts, I have tried to find them but can't, if anyone can help, I would be sooo grateful :


Use this link to access the Disney Magic Artist website:
http://disney.go.com/magicartist/index.html

Click on the Fun & Games link at the top, choose a character, and then click on the Storybook icon.  This should take you to a page where you enter information about the child to be included in the story.

I'm not sure if every character has a Storybook icon to choose, so if you don't find one, backtrack and select another character.  Good luck!


----------



## pirates4

So much information- I printed out some for my boys.


----------



## snowman

I've made activity booklets for each of us for our upcoming trip. Puzzles, mazes, mad-libs, etc. Some of the things came from existing sites, some I created using a puzzle creator. Our activity books are up to about 22 pages right now. 

I'm happy to share if anybody is interested. PM me and I'll email the word doc.

Thanks for the links from page 1.


----------



## KSG'sDisneyMem

Love the links excellent info.  Using for next month's trip. Where do I find how to add cool stuff like signature & other...


----------



## pirates4

Welcome to Dis !!  To have a signature and also a Avitar go into the User CP which is located above Dis Home. This is where you can make changes.


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Thanks for all the links!  My two daughters, now 13 and 11, still look forward to the creativity booklets I make for them and I was running out of ideas, especially for this age.  Now our 6-8 hour trip won't be so long!


----------



## joeysmommy

All of these activities and games are great..but...I have a challenge for you:

I want to make my sons a picture scavenger hunt card..my 3 yr old can't read yet so I wanted something he can play too.

But here's the twist...I want to make a card with about 9 pictures of items in the ride queues of DL.

So it would be sort of a cross between bingo and scavenger hunt.

I want to keep them occupied while waiting for rides like Nemo, Buzz, Dumbo, Peter Pan etc.

I have quite few pictures from our trip last year but not quite the right ones for the queues.

Also, should I cut out 9 pictures, put them on the printer and then make a color copy of it on card stock?  I was going to laminate it so we can reuse it or swap with each other.
I would make an easier version for my 3 yr old and a more advanced version for my 6 yr old.

We will also look for Hidden Mickeys, but I wanted to make something different.

Any ideas?
Where can I find more pictures of the ride queues?


----------



## EC0323

Okay I have been printing and printing until my poor printer starting gasping for air.  Now I need to laminate a few pages.  Can I do that at a Staples or do I need to go to a special print shop? 
Thanks to everyone for posting all these great tips and links!  I am having a ball!


----------



## DARuss

Thanks a bunch!  Great idea.  We have a 11 hour drive, these will help.  Ran out of DVDs on last trip.


----------



## jdcthree

This is great, thanks!  We love this kind of stuff.


----------



## 2moms

Great thread!  We're going to be travelling to relatives 12 hours away for thanksgiving, so this will help the kids pass the time!    Thanks for all the links!


----------



## bear74

mickeysaver said:


> Word Search Puzzle Maker <create your own here>  http://puzzlemaker.school.discovery.com/WordSearchSetupForm.html
> 
> Maze Maker <create your own here>
> http://puzzlemaker.school.discovery.com/AdvMazeSetupForm.html
> 
> Cross Word Puzzle Maker <create your own here>
> http://puzzlemaker.school.discovery.com/CrissCrossSetupForm.html
> 
> The Mouse For Less Word Searches: http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/WordSearch.shtml
> 
> Disney's Activity Pages:  http://disney.go.com/activities/
> 
> Pumba Maze
> http://www.disneywarehouse.com/activities/mazes/maze01.html
> 
> Simba Maze
> http://www.disneywarehouse.com/activities/mazes/maze02.html
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Maze http://www.disneywarehouse.com/activities/mazes/maze06.html
> 
> Disney Character Word Scramble http://www.disneywarehouse.com/activities/wordscramble/scramble02.html
> 
> Mickey's Movies Word Scramble http://www.disneywarehouse.com/activities/wordscramble/scramble01.html
> 
> Disney Word Search
> http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle1.htm
> 
> Disney Characters Word Search
> http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle2.htm
> 
> Disney Attractions Word Search
> http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle3.htm
> 
> Cartoons & Comics Word Search
> http://www.debidawn.com/cartoonws.htm
> 
> Disney Character Color Pages:  http://lnx.ginevra2000.it/Disney/color_index.htm





bobcat said:


> Here are a couple that I have used.
> 
> http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/books/cartravelbook/
> 
> http://www.dltk-kids.com/crafts/cartoons/disney.html





bartleby1 said:


> Thanks for the links!!
> 
> Here is another site that has some printable car activities such as travel bingo, dots, tic tac toe, a scavenger hunt, song lyrics, a map of the US for the license plate game, etc.
> 
> http://www.momsminivan.com/printables.html
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Debbie





Shelby007 said:


> SCRAPPERS:
> www.enchantedlearning.com has great pages to print to record (daily) what you've done, where you've eaten, etc.   Great for future scrapbook journaling.
> 
> www.dltk-kids.com  had charactor templates for paper piercing.





Auggietina said:


> This is great!!
> 
> I don't think this site has been posted yet:
> 
> http://www.activitiesforkids.com/travel/travel_hints.htm





JANNYANS said:


> so to repay you all here's some more   http://www.kidsturncentral.com/coloring.htm
> 
> http://www.kidprintables.com/puzzles/finishthis/
> 
> http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/halloweenprint/index.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.mickeyfriends.com/





TheresaM said:


> Here's a couple I've used before:
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/~cee_47374/KidsWorksheetsActivities-2.html
> http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/abckids/activity_fun.html





wanna-b-Tink said:


> I also like http://www.crayola.com .  Lots of variety on their webpages.





momloveson said:


> plus, here's a link for the disney handwriting page.
> http://www.disneydollarless.com/educational/educational.shtml





Disbound said:


> I just bought my DD the Birnbaum's Kids Guide and there was a very cute and fun segment in it called "who am I".  I'll give you an example of how it worked... (I am making this up so I don't spoil the ones in the book!) Who am I???  1. I am an experiment 2. They thought I was a dog 3. I have big ears and teeth.  Who am I?  Answer, Stitch of course... You could play this game anytime....or you could print out names of Disney Characters on paper and players would have to draw the name and think up the #1, #2 and #3 questions.  The book by the way was a big hit with my DD age 8!





familyfirsttimer said:


> Just found this link and it is the actual Disney site, there is a TON of coloring sheets you can choose and the quality of the pages is really great! Also has some games.etc to print
> http://disney.go.com/magicartist/coloring/index.html
> 
> Have fun!





all4fun said:


> Just found this site:
> 
> http://www.momsminivan.com/
> 
> has tons of ideas for activities for roadtrips and even a section called "Doin' Disney"
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along!





desiab said:


> Wanted to add another link.  The license plate sheet is really nice.
> 
> Epson Travel pages





K9pal said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted.  TONS of Disney coloring pages!
> http://www.4kraftykidz.com/disneymoviecoloring.html





jmsadams said:


> I spent some time the other evening looking for printables. Looking at what I printed, here's one more. I don't think I can make a link, too new, so google abcteach.





Karibeth19 said:


> I posted a thread about this before I noticed this one.  I came up with a game for the car that I thought I would share.
> 
> Yesterday, we were running errands and listening to Radio Disney (Like always!), and we must have heard Corbin Bleu's "Push It to the Limit" at least 5 times throughout the afternoon. My husband and I were joking that on our upcoming road trip to Disney we should keep a tally of what songs we hear and how many times we hear them on the 17 hour drive. That gave me a great idea; Radio Disney Bingo!!!! I went to the Radio Disney website, and copied down their list of the Top 30 songs. I made sure to include the songs that we hear all the time lately, like Hannah Montana and High School Musical. I then did a search and found this site that generates bingo cards: http://www.teach-nology.com/web_tools/materials/bingo/ I plugged in the songs, and it prints out the card! I shuffled them around a few times, and took out a few songs and put in new ones, so now I have about 12 cards printed out, one for each of us for a total of 4 games. I figure it will take about an hour or so to play, listening for the songs on our cards, and marking them out when they are played. I will get some kind of treat to give to the winner, maybe food treats for DH and me, and Disney Dollars for DD. I think it will be fun, and hopefully help to pass the time, since DD can still read or play her video games while playing (during the songs and commercials).





Claudia1 said:


> I always make personalized activity books for each child that we use at meals and around the parks.  They are especially useful at the dinner table while we are waiting for our food or while waiting for parades or shows.  I have tons and tons of things collected over the years but some of the best are activities that don't need a link.
> 
> Here are some simple ones for kids and adults.  You could print them up and bind them (at an office supple place) or just print up a single sheets and pull them out of your bag as needed.  These can be stopped and continued at a later time.
> 
> CROSSWORDS/SCRABBLE (1 or more players)
> Use a piece of graph paper and select a topic like "Disney Treats and Eats"  Disney Charcaters", "Disney Rides and Attractions", "Magic Kingdom", etc.....  Link as many words that you can to fit the topic.  You can play it like Scrabble & take turns or you can have a sheet for each player.   For scoring, I make it very simple.  The letters M, I, C, K, E, and Y are worth 3 points.  All other vowels are 2 pts each and all other consonants are 1 pt each.
> 
> It will look something like this as the game goes on:
> 
> S
> PLUTO
> A
> MICKEY
> E
> 
> You could also just take plain graph paper with you and pick a topic when you need it without needing to print anything before you go.
> 
> 
> MAKING WORDS (1 or more players)
> Provide a simple sentence and let them make as many words as possible from the letters.  Some favs are  "Sue (use your child's name) found the Yeti!",  "Small World Rocks!", "Mickey Likes Well-mannered Kids" etc....  The older kids enjoy funny sentences.  An oldie but a goodie.
> 
> MAKING LISTS  (1 or more players)
> The possibilities are endless!  Make lists of the sit-down restaurants, the rides & attractions in each park, animated Disney movies, Disney mountains (splash, space, .....), Disney treats from the ice cream cart, dolls in Small World, etc....
> 
> RIDE DESCRIPTIONS:
> Draw and/or describe Expedition Everest, RnR, Great Movie ride, etc...  This is actually a great memory tool.  As they try to remember each turn, it brings back fun memories.
> 
> DESIGN YOU OWN RIDE OR ATTRACTION:
> With a blank piece of paper, create an original design.  Imagine the theming, characters, intensity, vehicles, etc....
> 
> TALLY OF EVENTS:
> Pick something to look for before you leave for the day like red shoes, a smiling CM, someone wearing something with a Donald Duck on it, etc....  The family member who spots the most gets to pick the topic for the next day (or you can choose your own prize).
> 
> MATCHING PICTURES (great for pre-schoolers)
> Copy FREE pic of Disney characters (clip-art is a good source) to match or cut out pics from a Disney catalog or other source.  I like to copy vacation pics of the kids to match with a Disney pic of their fav ride or another pic of them at WDW.  These can be used in two ways.
> 1) Paste them into two columns.  Examples are Woody/Buzz,  Mickey/Minnie, JoJo/Goliath, a Dalmation/Cruella, Nemo/Dory, etc.....  The possibilities are endless.   Your child can draw a line from one to the other to make a match.
> 
> If you have a copier at home, you can cut out the pics and lightly tape them onto a blank piece of paper, make a copy, then take them off and rearrange them for multiple worksheets.
> 
> 2)  Copy or paste one picture of the pair onto a blank piece of paper.  Put the matching pics in a zip bag and pull them out to match with the paper.  Can be an individual game or more than one playing.
> 
> PHOTO SCAVENGER HUNT
> This takes a lot of time to do but it can also take a lot of time & energy to play.
> 
> Copy, paste, and crop Disney pics or your own vacation pics so that the location or item is not easily recognizible.  Be sure to make a master list because it is easy to forget what the pic is!  The kids really like to see their own pics on this game.
> 
> DOT-TO-DOT SHEETS
> Take any reproducible coloring sheet and use White-out to "erase" a part of the pic like Mickey's ears, Pooh's balloon, Lightening McQueen, etc...  You can choose the level of difficulty based on your own child.
> 
> Use a marker to add dots for the outline and put numbers by each dot.  For younger kids, I usually put a star by number 1 so that they know where to start.  Make copies of the sheets once they are dotted and numbered.
> 
> PUZZLES
> Cut up a photo of your child at WDW or a character pic and put the pieces in a zip bag.  Them your child re-assemble the puzzle pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my ideas may seem corny but each family is different.  Ours likes to have something to do and anything that involves thinking is useful.  None of my kids enjoy coloring pages.





Alex2kMommy said:


> Use this link to access the Disney Magic Artist website:
> http://disney.go.com/magicartist/index.html
> 
> Click on the Fun & Games link at the top, choose a character, and then click on the Storybook icon.  This should take you to a page where you enter information about the child to be included in the story.
> 
> I'm not sure if every character has a Storybook icon to choose, so if you don't find one, backtrack and select another character.  Good luck!



thank you for all of these


----------



## Jmee

I have used tons of ink and paper printing so many wonderful things from these links! We are flying in January, but these will keep my kids entertained for the whole trip. Thanks to you all, and hoping this bump will help someone else find this useful!


----------



## ppppiglett

This will keep us busy on our Auto Train trip to WDW and will be great for the 4 girls while we watch them at the room and give thier parents a night alone!

Thank you, all of you for posting these links!


----------



## Tigger&Pooh

Thanks so much for all of the wonderful links.  We have an 8 - 9 hour car ride ahead of us and I am so fortunate to have found this link!!


----------



## Benducci

Thank you! This all looks great!


----------



## smee1126

I wanted to thank you for the links to all of the activities...I have an 8yr old daughter and a 5yr old daughter, so you know they are constantly on the go...
We have a Disney trip planned for our 10yr wedding anniversary , April 2008. We honeymooned there and thought that it would be awesome to go back and celebrate our anniversary there with our now 'much' bigger family, which also includes our 6mo old son. We haven't decided whether we want to fly or drive but either way the activities will keep the girls busy in the car or on the plane.
I just love the puzzle maker With the 2 different ages for my girls, I can make one much easier for my 5yr old and make one a little more difficult for my 8yr old. Thankyou again!!!


----------



## AmyK

a few other links that I found helpful:


Disney related ones:
http://disney.go.com/fairies/games/printables.html

http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/animatedfilms/ratatouille/main.html?deeplink=games

http://www.cartooncritters.com/colrbynmber.htm

Non Disney ones, if you don't want them ONLY Disney:

http://www.printactivities.com/Seasonal_Activities/Summer-Printables.html
(this one has a "mazes" link with mazes for each letter of the alphabet.  I took the M one and put pix of Mickie and Minnie on there for example)

http://printables4kids.com/

http://freestuff4kids.net/

http://www.thekidzpage.com/colouring_menus/activities/index.htm
(this has some fun word searches with names for each letter)


----------



## mickeysaver

All of the links to other sites not originally included in the first post have now been referrenced there.  Also, all links checked, so there are no "dud" links.  Happy printing!  Maggie


----------



## sahlink

Check out this other thread!! It has tons and tons of Disney theme coloring pages, word search, mazes, cross word puzzles... all Disney oriented!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1722545


----------



## nineandcounting

Thanks for this great tip!!!  We can use that in August


----------



## maybeecatlady

subscribing!


----------



## Terry36

I need activities for a 9 and 13 year old! I have googled but have not been too successful.

I did find these pictures of the Pirates of Caribeann:

http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring_page.php?id=113

Thanks


----------



## jennykay

love this idea! thanks so much!


----------



## mandicope

These will come in handy when we go in October.


----------



## Mom2PrincessEliza

Thanks for sharing!  We'll certainly use some of these during our trip in July (yikes - we've gone in September for the past two years, so it will sure be a different experience this time!  But we can't wait!!!  

Donna


----------



## dad2t&e

Thanks, they are some real neat ideas!


----------



## onecutemoocow

I need mainly coloring pages and Have not been that sucessful.  I have a 3 and 5 year old and they really cant do the activity books.  And suggestion?


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

Love the printables!  These will come in handy for our trip in August.


----------



## froglover2

Can't wait to put DS to bed an o some printing!!!


----------



## CityGranola

These are awesome resources!  Thank you!


----------



## donnamonster

To get my pair the coloring pages they want I search google images and I put coloring page along with what i'm looking for in the search...ie. mickey coloring pages, ariel coloring pages...

A whole screen full of images comes up and they can pick which ones strike thier fancy.


----------



## gaffney09

I'll be traveling with two 14y.o. so I've been trying to think of some activities to keep them occupied for the 13-14 hr. drive from WV. I have this idea in mind, but still not quite sure of how to do it, so I'll try to explain my idea...
I want to make my own activity book for them, full of Disney related things, maybe even throw in some Disney trivia. And at the end of the trip, give them some sort of reward for answering the trivia, completing the puzzles, etc. (such as a Disney gift card, a refillable mug for the week...) I don't really want to include disney coloring books b/c I'm afraid they may think it's a bit childish. So I'm going to find some different trivia,  some car games, maybe design some special pages for them to use for Character autographs, etc. and bind them into my own activity book/ mini album. I hope this is making some sort of sense   If anyone has any other ideas to add to this, that would be great! Thanks!
Megan


----------



## Alex2kMommy

gaffney09 said:


> I'll be traveling with two 14y.o. so I've been trying to think of some activities to keep them occupied for the 13-14 hr. drive from WV. I have this idea in mind, but still not quite sure of how to do it, so I'll try to explain my idea...
> I want to make my own activity book for them, full of Disney related things, maybe even throw in some Disney trivia. And at the end of the trip, give them some sort of reward for answering the trivia, completing the puzzles, etc. (such as a Disney gift card, a refillable mug for the week...) I don't really want to include disney coloring books b/c I'm afraid they may think it's a bit childish. So I'm going to find some different trivia,  some car games, maybe design some special pages for them to use for Character autographs, etc. and bind them into my own activity book/ mini album. I hope this is making some sort of sense   If anyone has any other ideas to add to this, that would be great! Thanks!
> Megan


I love the Discovery Education website's Puzzlemaker.  You can make puzzles of all different kinds, filling in words/definitions etc. yourself, and it shapes your information into a puzzle.  You can make them as hard and/or complex as you want.   

http://puzzlemaker.discoveryeducation.com/

Also the WDW trivia questions from the mouseforless website are fun:

http://www.mouseforless.com/downloads/DisneyTrivia.shtml


----------



## ilike2decor8

wow, what a wealth of info. Can't wait to make up some activity books for my girls-thanks everyone !


----------



## broberts

Wow this is awesome so much stuff on this site. I think I found one of my new favorite web sites.


----------



## sleepingbeautyalways

Great ideas!   Thanks!


----------



## sleepingbeautyalways

Great idea.Thanks


----------



## jkie26

thanks for all the links. i'm looking for disney pumpkin carving stencils...any ideas?


----------



## Alex2kMommy

Here are some freebies:
http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/too...px?d=1&_nc=633595925945524596&_nockcheck=true


----------



## disneyfantasy

I'm going in September.


----------



## gaffney09

So I've finally started on making this activity book for two 14 yr olds for the looong drive from OH to FL! Since I love to scrapbook, I used a lot of Disney themed papers, stickers, etc. Here's what I've got (and feel free to add suggestions!): On the cover, I'm going to customize it by saying something like "Our Year of a Million Dreams 2008". Page 1 is a little letter to them about the book, and how exciting this trip is! Pages 2-3 I wrote down our itinerary for the entire week (including which parks are what days, dining reservations, extra possible activities, etc). Page 4 I found some fun facts about Disney World and wrote them out (gives them something to read on the way down!) Page 5 is titled "I'm all Ears" with a big picture of mouse ears- on this page I listed several disney movie quotes and they had to name which movie it was from (some are considerably harder than others!) Pages 6-7 is full of WDW trivia that I found online. I also listed some prizes they could earn if they answered a certain amount correctly (ie- 1 snack of their choice, a refillable souvenir mug, a $15 gift card, etc) Page 8 is a Road Trip scavenger hunt and I just thought of maybe 30 random things to find on the drive down. Then the next several Pages will be a WDW scavenger hunt (with the help of the book Passporter's Treasure Hunts) and basically just kinda picked out different clues (probably around 150) for each park and resort. I'm also going to have prizes for finding a certain amount of those as well! Then at the end I'm going to have a page of favorites- their fav. park, restaurant, resort, attraction, etc. I also might throw in some blank pages for character autographs too. I want this little book to be something they can keep and look back on for years to come! Any thing else I could add?


----------



## lubbockfolks

We will be traveling with our five grandchildren about 8 hours in the car one way.  The activity books and pages of ideas will be lifesavers!   Thanks!


----------



## TroyE

We are traveling about 12 hours one way with 3 kids in the car.  This will help us to keep them occupied.


----------



## bookworms

Thanks for the tips.  We made a book for our kids the first time we went and the teachers & principal were so impressed they excused our kids even though they weren't supposed to.  They said they probably learned more than they would have in school


----------



## mort0203

We are going in a few weeks and I am always looking for things to keep the kids occupied during long trips.  These are great, and as a teacher I would even excuse my kids!!!


----------



## mrieber

wow thanks


----------



## mrieber

this might actually make flying with a 2 year old fun!


----------



## mrieber

ok maybe that is pushing it a little


----------



## huracas3

gaffney09 said:


> So I've finally started on making this activity book for two 14 yr olds for the looong drive from OH to FL! Since I love to scrapbook, I used a lot of Disney themed papers, stickers, etc. Here's what I've got (and feel free to add suggestions!): On the cover, I'm going to customize it by saying something like "Our Year of a Million Dreams 2008". Page 1 is a little letter to them about the book, and how exciting this trip is! Pages 2-3 I wrote down our itinerary for the entire week (including which parks are what days, dining reservations, extra possible activities, etc). Page 4 I found some fun facts about Disney World and wrote them out (gives them something to read on the way down!) Page 5 is titled "I'm all Ears" with a big picture of mouse ears- on this page I listed several disney movie quotes and they had to name which movie it was from (some are considerably harder than others!) Pages 6-7 is full of WDW trivia that I found online. I also listed some prizes they could earn if they answered a certain amount correctly (ie- 1 snack of their choice, a refillable souvenir mug, a $15 gift card, etc) Page 8 is a Road Trip scavenger hunt and I just thought of maybe 30 random things to find on the drive down. Then the next several Pages will be a WDW scavenger hunt (with the help of the book Passporter's Treasure Hunts) and basically just kinda picked out different clues (probably around 150) for each park and resort. I'm also going to have prizes for finding a certain amount of those as well! Then at the end I'm going to have a page of favorites- their fav. park, restaurant, resort, attraction, etc. I also might throw in some blank pages for character autographs too. I want this little book to be something they can keep and look back on for years to come! Any thing else I could add?



LOVE this idea!!!  How did it work out?  We'll be driving in Mar. from TX, and I want to do this too!  It sounds like you put a lot of time into it; I'd better get started now!


----------



## firsttimeguest

Great stuff


----------



## duggan6

these are great - thanks!


----------



## kymmyk13

Someone asked about laminating,  buy clear contact paper it works as well as laminating. just cut and put item on one side and fold over and you trim as needed


----------



## 4disneyfreakazoids

thank you so much mickeysaver!  I wanted to do some kind of booklet for our group to take home as a souvenir!  I'm going to try to keep it small so it will be easy to carry around!  You're great!


----------



## MouseEarsJenny

Wanted to share this Mickey's Road Trip Booklet.  We used it for our past two trips, but I'm not finding it on HP's website anymore - good thing I saved a copy in Microsoft Word!  I uploaded it to mediafire if you want to download it:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=99ddca66b6b72cc00c814df2efeadc50e04e75f6e8ebb871

It's super cute!


----------



## coffeedog

Thank you for all these great ideas!


----------



## swtp143

Wow...what a ton of great ideas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toomanynicks

yet more great stuff.. ty so much


----------



## clmccormick

Thank you !!!!


----------



## disneylonghorn

super cool! using this for next trip


----------



## disneylonghorn

maybe this will save us from meltdown during layovers!


----------



## mickeysaver

I just ran through all of the links and updated the original post to keep things current.  I am so glad to see that the info is still being used!    Maggie


----------



## flying_babyb

A cheap tip for ya'll. If you go buy those plastic pocket folders (with prongs) they make a WONDERFUL book to hold all your fun printables. Ive so far got about 30 color pages in there and its working well!


----------



## 5Boys2Disney

Thanks so much for all the great ideas! Planning first driving trip next month all the way from Wisconsin! All with 5 rambunctious boys in the van -- I will take all the help and ideas I can get!


----------



## MrsAlly

oh this will be great on the plane ride and even while at Disney (hmmm maybe I'll have to make 2 - one for on the way and one for while there)


----------



## ilovevacations

Also add coloring books to this activity list -- see my sig


----------



## mickeysaver

ilovevacations said:


> Also add coloring books to this activity list -- see my sig



Link added!  Thanks for the new resource.    Maggie


----------



## Schultz5

Thanks for all the links!!!  Just what we need to be prepared!


----------



## cappleton

Christine
Thanks for this link.  It will really help my son learn so much and help us all remember our trip!  Also be good for sharing back at school after the trip!
Carolyn


----------



## TAKitty

Hi, I have started a blog for WDW Educational Activities for kids ages 8-14. You can find them here http://vacationfieldguides.com They are all pdf files.

I have just started posting, but I plan to post often.


----------



## gatorflash22

Awesome info Thank you!


----------



## bjacky

Wow these websites are great!


----------



## billybobblockhead

I have an Excel sheet for the license plate game.  We try to make it a year long game that we keep in the car (so we can keep up with the tags that we see during a calendar year), but I also change some things for big trips so that we can keep up with the stuff we see on that specific trip.  For example, I've left 5 blanks beside each state, then did a row for Disney 2010 and our beach trip 2010 so that we will know how many tags we see just on those specific trips.  If anyone wants a copy, I'll be glad to send it to you, just PM me.


----------



## Bephus

Subbing, great list!


----------



## lillygator

TAKitty said:


> Hi, I have started a blog for WDW Educational Activities for kids ages 8-14. You can find them here http://vacationfieldguides.com They are all pdf files.
> 
> I have just started posting, but I plan to post often.



where are they on that site? I am not finding any pdf's...


----------



## Foxes Den

does anyone know of a website with travel (airport) pages? i think it made a activity book.. 

thanks.. 

t
__________________
Foxes Den
1st Disney Cruise - December 7th, 2008


----------



## Bephus

These links are so great! I am a sahm and I can use this stuff for rainy days too


----------



## rescuetink

TAKitty said:


> Hi, I have started a blog for WDW Educational Activities for kids ages 8-14. You can find them here http://vacationfieldguides.com They are all pdf files.
> 
> I have just started posting, but I plan to post often.



Do you know of any for younger children??  My DS is 6!!!

I made an activity book (before I found this thread) and a journal which I had spiral bound at Staples for each of my kids!!   We're going to suprise them with them when we leave!! With many other things thanks to the Dis!!!

David


----------



## gabrismom

This will be invaluable for my family and our long car ride. Thank you so much!


----------



## MickeysFans

Thanks to all!


----------



## anorman

subscribing


----------



## SFigments

subscribed this is wonderful. I am always looking for things for the girls to do on our long car trip. these are perfect!


----------



## Lfee12

Hi, I love all the links. Here is one I think was not posted before.

http://disney.go.com/magicartist/games/princess/index.html

It's for a small Disney storybook which features your child's name and other information you have to insert. There is also one with Nemo and one with Gooofy.


----------



## jtanddolly

Here is a thread from the creative design board with LOTS of ideas and printables:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2191711

I also have lots of printable travel games in my 4shared file in the link in my signature.  Then look in the "travel games" file.


----------



## sunny34

Thank you so much for all the links. That must have took you some time...


----------



## chottsy

great links...lots of fun printables!
thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## livvylivvie

thanks sooo much every one!!


----------



## leenco12

BounceyOne said:


> My printer is buzzing away
> Thanks!



Thanks so much for your post and for taking the time to give us the links. I printed some great puzzles for our long drive down. Thank you!!


----------



## coralsands

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## aboveH20

I was going to make an "airplane ride size" collection of activities.  I had planned to make a smaller version, doing two activities or coloring pages on an 8.5 X 11 sheet of paper and then cuttinhjg it in half, but now I'm thinking that may be too small.  I assume most of you just print the full 8.5 X 11 sheet of paper for each page?

Thoughts?


----------



## nursetinagb

I love all the ideas!  Here's another one -I just visited our library booksale and purchased a bunch of old Birnbaum's travel books super cheap -$3.00 for a large paper bag of books!  I already had an old one that I had cut out pictures and put in ziplock bags with a glue stick and a bunch of plain pieces of paper.  Now I can make a few more bags!  Hoping this will be a mess free activity that will keep the kids entertained on the airplane.


----------



## nursetinagb

Oops, sorry for the duplicate post!  I don't know how to delete this message.


----------



## tefrench

Thank for the links!  Got a lot of ideas brewing now.


----------



## alayne

Thanks so much for the info. Can't wait to get started working on my activity books.


----------



## Crate & Barrel codes

the explanation about u r games is so good.u can also check it.


----------



## mark jalali ft myers

Please let me know if you have specials for Florida residents.
Mark Jalali
Fort Myers, Florida
Lee County
Naples


----------



## edytharceo

"the explanation about u r games is so good."

I totally agree, it was very well explained and understandable.  Thank you for sharing it here.


----------



## ichliebe

Very thanks for your links!


----------



## songjiang52

Thank you for telling me this! That's what I need!


----------



## ilovemickeymost

wonderful


----------



## Iron Mouse

.


----------



## pinkerbell

love this thread!!! Thanks :

is there another update anywhere in the thread since 9 09?  or can anyone direct metosomegood posts via the number of the post?  I can't imagine going through 14 pages and figuring out what is new and what is not    
thanks


----------



## mamabean

This thread was amazing!!!

Thank you for all your hard work putting it together!


----------



## DisneyStoryMania

thank you for all the pages, I should be able to make them a book from this , thanks you guys


----------



## burtonandlisa

Thanks for the great information


----------



## marhs

Thanks so much!


----------



## markniklas

Thank you for such a nice sharing and links and detailed stuff you share here.. I think everyone like this ... CROSSWORDS/SCRABBLE ,PUZZLES,MATCHING PICTURES etc, these concepts are very useful for children...


----------



## LUVSWDW14

Hi~

I cannot download the travel book - could you upload or send again?

Thanks!


----------



## mickeysaver

Wow, I guess we are due for an update.  I will try to get to this soon.  Most of the info still is in the first post.  I do check in from time to time, but I will make the effort to go over this in the next couple of weeks for a proper update.


----------



## tink97

Thanks for all of these!!!! My brother and I will never get bored on the plane


----------



## Lorie413

Thanks!


----------



## Izzieheartscindy

This is so great!  I will be flying there with dh but returning by myself with dd4 and ds1 so this will be SUPER helpful!!


----------



## mickeysaver

Cleaned up the original post a bit.  Found a bunch of dead links and a link that had turned inappropriate for an all ages audience.  

You are all clear to print again!


----------



## EvansMommy

Thank you so much! Your hard work is very appreciated


----------



## scooffer

These are so great, thank you!  The mom's minivan one with the Travel Tickets will be especially helpful with my impatient DS3 and DS5.  I love the idea of giving them a ticket at every half hour that can be saved and traded for goodies... DS3 I predict with trade for a little something every 30 mins, DS5 I think will save for bigger treasures!  Can't wait !


----------



## kanga24roos

Does anyone know where I could find a Disney type itinerary or schedule I could fill out wit hour plans for the upcoming family vacation to get the kids even more excited and so they know what the schedules plan is. Thanks soooo much


----------



## iheartmickey1111

kanga24roos said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a Disney type itinerary or schedule I could fill out wit hour plans for the upcoming family vacation to get the kids even more excited and so they know what the schedules plan is. Thanks soooo much



themouseforless. com has some things like that, and adult travel jounals too. Actually, they have a ton of good printables, just go under 'downloads'.


----------



## sissy_ib

The Mouse For Less has some great downloads for WDW and DL, but does anyone have a similar link for DCL? Mainly the travel journals and trivia pages? TIA!


----------



## evading

Izzieheartscindy said:


> This is so great!  I will be flying there with dh but returning by myself with dd4 and ds1 so this will be SUPER helpful!!



Hi~

I cannot download the travel book - could you upload or send again?

Thanks!


----------



## Muslickz

sissy_ib said:


> The Mouse For Less has some great downloads for WDW and DL, but does anyone have a similar link for DCL? Mainly the travel journals and trivia pages? TIA!



Thanks was a great help 

-M


----------



## sue12345

Thank you for doing this. I will have to save this page.


----------



## karinev

Thank you !


----------



## Kbohannon

Thanks!  This is great!

Kim


----------



## mmiller711

I did not read through all the posts so if this has been said...sorry.  I buy heavy duty sheet protectors from a store like Staples.  I can slip any page into them (two pages to each protector) and then they can be placed in a 3 ring binder.  Now you can use dry erase markers and wipe the pages clean.  This way one page can be used over and over by more than one child.


----------



## bender726

Thank you so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## KaseyStringer

Thanks so much!


----------



## Guyer81304

Thanks for the great list of printables. I'm making activity packs for my girls and a friends children for our Disney Trips next year. This will make that much easier.


----------



## CrunchyMamatoKandH

I love the resources from this thread! I found a ton of great ideas to make an activity book for DD5. I don't really want to use a 3 ring binder though. I want to keep all the pages together, like a book, but I'm not thrilled about the pinching factor of the binder rings. Does anyone have another suggestion? I've been staring at Disney stuff online for over 2 hrs. My mind is blank right now!! LOL

TIA!


----------



## jdcthree

CrunchyMamatoKandH said:


> I love the resources from this thread! I found a ton of great ideas to make an activity book for DD5. I don't really want to use a 3 ring binder though. I want to keep all the pages together, like a book, but I'm not thrilled about the pinching factor of the binder rings. Does anyone have another suggestion? I've been staring at Disney stuff online for over 2 hrs. My mind is blank right now!! LOL
> 
> TIA!



Here are a few ideas.  I used the Ring Ring binding system (bottom of the page) for autograph books and they turned out great.  Some of the simple binding rings would probably work well for activity pages!


----------



## Jazmine8

CrunchyMamatoKandH said:


> I love the resources from this thread! I found a ton of great ideas to make an activity book for DD5. I don't really want to use a 3 ring binder though. I want to keep all the pages together, like a book, but I'm not thrilled about the pinching factor of the binder rings. Does anyone have another suggestion? I've been staring at Disney stuff online for over 2 hrs. My mind is blank right now!! LOL
> 
> TIA!



You could go to a Staples, Office Depot or Office Max and have them bind the pages together. They offer very inexpensive bindery options so go chcek them out. I like to bind my pages together using the comb binding method Stpales has. This way more pages can be added later.


----------



## chip887

Thanks


----------



## aharding

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## PlutosMommy

These are great! Thanks for sharing.  They should make the car ride and waiting to eat much easier!


----------



## BecksHH

Loads of good info in this thread! Thanks


----------



## kelvicious

Thank you for providing this!! It will come in very handy!




mickeysaver said:


> This list of Puzzles, Mazes, Coloring Pages, and more was borne from my desire to occupy my partner during our first long trip to WDW when we first stayed onsite back in 2002.  The activity book that I created was definitely enjoyed and I had shared those links that I had used to create it here.  Since that time, many others have enjoyed making their own activity books and have added links to other sites to help others to create their own books too.  Thanks to everyone that has contributed!  Have fun y'all!


----------



## schmeve

Thanks So Much! Just what I needed for out long drive down


----------



## dawnm8877

So, I was searching Disney things online and I came across a bunch of very nice Disney coloring pages and activity sheets that might be of interest to those of you putting together an activity book.  It has some old favourites as well as some of the newcomers (Sophia the first & Doc McStuffins) from Disney Jr.  Hope this helps!!

http://spoonful.com/disney-coloring-pages


----------



## newlittleminnie

dawnm8877 said:


> So, I was searching Disney things online and I came across a bunch of very nice Disney coloring pages and activity sheets that might be of interest to those of you putting together an activity book.  It has some old favourites as well as some of the newcomers (Sophia the first & Doc McStuffins) from Disney Jr.  Hope this helps!!
> 
> http://spoonful.com/disney-coloring-pages



OHMYGOSH! These are wonderful thank you so much


----------



## verleniahall

Thanks everyone for positng these!! It will just be the DH and I, but since we are flying, I think I will make each of us an activity book (crosswords, word finds, etc...) and add a few coloring pages (i LOVE to sit and color; its relaxing) and just make it a 1" or a 1 1/2" book for each of us. 

Thanks again for all the great resources!


----------



## natandscott

I agree! This is a great activity for the plane ride down


----------



## kidspirit

there are lots of printable disney pages here too: coloring-book-pages dot com


----------



## Frozen Man

Thanks for all the links. There is lots of great stuff here.


----------



## ameliasmommy

Great ideas!! This will keep my little ones busy on the way in Dec!


----------



## kaharris83

Thanks for the things to do. They will keep my son busy and get him excited on our way!!


----------



## disfamof7

Wonderful post!  Thanks for the wonderful resources!  We are driving all the way from Colorado to WDW next year so we will take all the help we can get to keep our children entertained during the drive!


----------



## kanglo

These are awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Claudia1

Disney character tic-tac-toe!   DH took the Disney Facebook pic that was meant to be a hashtag and photoshopped it for me to get the white background.   Just thought I'd share it with you all!

(Editor's note:  DH is a perfectionist and is not happy with the quality of the pic.... however it is pulled off of Facebook and it is the best we can get it.)


----------



## annie1995

This is exactly what I was looking for on our flight


----------



## melroses

mickeysaver said:


> This list of Puzzles, Mazes, Coloring Pages, and more was borne from my desire to occupy my partner during our first long trip to WDW when we first stayed onsite back in 2002.  The activity book that I created was definitely enjoyed and I had shared those links that I had used to create it here.  Since that time, many others have enjoyed making their own activity books and have added links to other sites to help others to create their own books too.  Thanks to everyone that has contributed!  Have fun y'all!
> .it/Disney/color_index.htm[/url] *WARNING: Slow load due to music!*
> 
> Oh, and someone asked about where they could get laminating done and my personal favorite spot for that it FedEx (formerly Kinkos), because they can bind the pages together into a book too.



Thanks.


----------



## melroses

Alex2kMommy said:


> I love the Discovery Education website's Puzzlemaker.  You can make puzzles of all different kinds, filling in words/definitions etc. yourself, and it shapes your information into a puzzle.  You can make them as hard and/or complex as you want.
> 
> 
> Also the WDW trivia questions from the mouseforless website are fun:



So cool!


----------



## prettylittlelady

Thanks for posting all of these links! I will definitely have to print some of these out for the kids to have on our flights next month.


----------



## Shrimp332

Thanks for the awesome ideas!!!


----------



## mamasuttles

What an awesome idea!  Thanks so much for posting the links.  Will make our flight so much easier!


----------



## mpmottley

I've been looking for some good ones for myself and my fiance for the plane trip! Thank you.


----------



## jonimccann

These are great! Thanks!


----------



## sarahwill

even momjunction has the excellent printables, http://www.momjunction.com/articles/printable-pokemon-coloring-pages-your-toddler-will-love_0081987/


----------



## megamom123

Some of these will be great for my kids. Thanks!


----------



## Jessica813

This is amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bebe3576

Thanks so much for these!!


----------



## stubbsie

wow this is great. I've been scouring the internet for things to print off for my daughter and then I came across this thread!


----------



## AmbyJ88

This is awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## ftmtok

thank you!


----------



## Jbkohler2013

Love this for my 2 year old!!! Thank you


----------



## PrettyPinkPrincess

Love these - thank you! Been looking for good pictures for them to colour in for our stateroom door on the Disney cruise!


----------



## justzero

Hi! I am planning a mother/daughter trip for my daughter's birthday next year. I was listening to the Dis Unplugged and the Dis Divas were talking about a scavenger hunt. They also mentioned there might be ideas for a disneyland scavenger hunt online. Anyone have any good resources for something like that?


----------



## Jennifer Dempsey

This is just what I was looking for! My kids are going to love these! Thanks for sharing all of these!


----------



## LaurenDisneyMom

love these! what a great find... thank you!


----------



## PaigeandAshersMom

It will be fun to make activity books for my kids. I know by younger one will love it, but not sure about my 11 year old. Any specific suggestions for older kids?


----------



## aquahollic

I don't know how I haven't seen these before. They will come in handy for the little ones!


----------



## Natasha Boozer

This is great!


----------



## Catchme22

Thank you!!


----------



## Lookoutnc

Thanks! This will be great for the plane ride! It will be my 2 year old's first flight.


----------



## Zola

Thanks!


----------



## philperdue01

This is great my youngest loves to color


----------



## AdamBombMom

ThAnks for this!


----------



## rachwitt83

thanks for the link!!


----------



## SarahC3

Wonderful list!!  Thanks!


----------



## Patty Kaufman

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## ajwolfe

PaigeandAshersMom said:


> It will be fun to make activity books for my kids. I know by younger one will love it, but not sure about my 11 year old. Any specific suggestions for older kids?



So I actually just asked my kids last night if they wanted me to do this again for this trip (always have made them a binder to take) both boys 8 and 12 indicated they wanted me to do it again.  The 12 year old asked for more crossword puzzles, state trivia for the states we would be driving thru and scavenger hunt things instead of coloring sheets.  HTH!!


----------



## kondjott

Thanks- these are great.


----------



## Lysha14

This is awesome! I believe I will use these to put together a "Surprise we are going to Disneyland" packet for my girls to open!


----------



## lzmclean

Might just print some of these for our 9hour flight with 2year old


----------



## Stacey Krull

This is great! Thanks!


----------



## rescuetink

ajwolfe said:


> So I actually just asked my kids last night if they wanted me to do this again for this trip (always have made them a binder to take) both boys 8 and 12 indicated they wanted me to do it again.  The 12 year old asked for more crossword puzzles, state trivia for the states we would be driving thru and scavenger hunt things instead of coloring sheets.  HTH!!



I find the older ones like the word search pages or the tougher mazes and ones like that!!

http://puzzlemaker.discoveryeducation.com/WordSearchSetupForm.asp


----------



## AusKarCourt

Wow! Thank you!


----------



## MeghanG855

These are great! Thanks!


----------



## Kristy_mc11

Great ideas  Thanks!


----------



## Henrybaby

mickeysaver said:


> This list of Puzzles, Mazes, Coloring Pages, and more was borne from my desire to occupy my partner during our first long trip to WDW when we first stayed onsite back in 2002.  The activity book that I created was definitely enjoyed and I had shared those links that I had used to create it here.  Since that time, many others have enjoyed making their own activity books and have added links to other sites to help others to create their own books too.  Thanks to everyone that has contributed!  Have fun y'all!
> 
> Want to find a coloring page to print off?  Search here!  http://www.coloringfinder.com/
> 
> Do it yourself Puzzle Maker:  Word Search, Criss-Cross, Double Puzzles, Fallen Phrases, Math Squares, Mazes, Letter Tiles, Cryptograms, Number Blocks, and Hidden Messages  http://puzzlemaker.discoveryeducation.com/
> 
> The Mouse For Less Downloads: http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml (Kid stuff and trip planner pages too!)
> 
> Disney's Activity Pages:  http://disney.go.com/magicartist/coloring/index.html & http://familyfun.go.com/printables/coloring-pages/
> 
> DisneyZone Word Searches:  http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle.htm
> 
> Cartoons & Comics Word Search:  http://www.debidawn.com/cartoonws.htm
> 
> Disney Word Searches, Color Pages, and more, even holiday themed:  http://www.disneyclips.com/onthesite/sitemap.html
> 
> Disney Christmas Coloring Pages:  http://www.fun-with-pictures.com/disney-christmas-coloring-pages.html
> 
> Cartoon Character Coloring Pages:  http://www.coloring.ws/cartoons.htm
> 
> EnchantedLearning's Car Travel Book:  http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/books/cartravelbook/
> 
> Coloring pages on lots of topics:  http://www.dltk-kids.com/coloring.htm
> 
> Crayola's Coloring Pages:  http://www.crayola.com/free-coloring-pages/
> 
> Epson Travel Activity Project:  http://epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/Prin...BV_UseBVCookie=yes&catOID=-12478&objOID=62264
> 
> MomsMinivan's Travel Activities, Games, & Printables:  http://www.momsminivan.com/printables.html
> 
> thanks for all the fun stuff!
> KidsTurnCentral's Coloring Pages:  http://www.kidsturncentral.com/coloring.htm
> 
> KidPrintables Finish This Puzzle Sheets:  http://www.kidprintables.com/puzzles/finishthis/
> 
> Halloween Printables:  http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/halloweenprint/index.htm
> 
> ActivitiesForKids:  http://activitiesforkids.com/printables
> 
> 4Kraftykidz Disney coloring pages:  http://www.4kraftykidz.com/disneymoviecoloring.html
> 
> 123kidzarea's Misc Printables & Activities:  http://www.123kidzarea.com/printables.html
> 
> ColoringBookFun's pages:  http://www.coloringbookfun.com/
> 
> Ginevra's Disney Coloring Pages:  http://lnx.ginevra2000.it/Disney/color_index.htm *WARNING: Slow load due to music!*
> 
> Disney Colouring Pages:  http://www.angelfire.com/on/disneycolourbook/
> 
> Make your own Bingo Cards:  http://www.teach-nology.com/web_tools/materials/bingo/
> 
> Disney Coloring and Maze Games:  http://www.cartooncritters.com/colrbynmber.htm
> 
> PrinterActivities Summer Printables:  http://www.printactivities.com/Seasonal_Activities/Summer-Printables.html
> (this one has a "mazes" link with mazes for each letter of the alphabet.  I took the M one and put pix of Mickie and Minnie on there for example)
> 
> Printables4Kids Pages:  http://printables4kids.com/
> 
> Lots of stuff from FreeStuff4Kids:  http://freestuff4kids.net/
> 
> Coloring Pages from TheKidzPage:  http://www.thekidzpage.com/colouring_menus/activities/index.htm
> 
> Going to SeaWorld too?  Check these out!:  http://www.seaworld.org/fun-zone/fun-guides/index.htm
> 
> Oh, and someone asked about where they could get laminating done and my personal favorite spot for that it FedEx (formerly Kinkos), because they can bind the pages together into a book too.


----------



## Henrybaby

thanks! awesome!


----------



## kellyanderson

mickeysaver said:


> This list of Puzzles, Mazes, Coloring Pages, and more was borne from my desire to occupy my partner during our first long trip to WDW when we first stayed onsite back in 2002.  The activity book that I created was definitely enjoyed and I had shared those links that I had used to create it here.  Since that time, many others have enjoyed making their own activity books and have added links to other sites to help others to create their own books too.  Thanks to everyone that has contributed!  Have fun y'all!
> 
> Want to find a coloring page to print off?  Search here!  http://www.coloringfinder.com/
> 
> Do it yourself Puzzle Maker:  Word Search, Criss-Cross, Double Puzzles, Fallen Phrases, Math Squares, Mazes, Letter Tiles, Cryptograms, Number Blocks, and Hidden Messages  http://puzzlemaker.discoveryeducation.com/
> 
> The Mouse For Less Downloads: http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml (Kid stuff and trip planner pages too!)
> 
> Disney's Activity Pages:  http://disney.go.com/magicartist/coloring/index.html & http://familyfun.go.com/printables/coloring-pages/
> 
> DisneyZone Word Searches:  http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle.htm
> 
> Cartoons & Comics Word Search:  http://www.debidawn.com/cartoonws.htm
> 
> Disney Word Searches, Color Pages, and more, even holiday themed:  http://www.disneyclips.com/onthesite/sitemap.html
> 
> Disney Christmas Coloring Pages:  http://www.fun-with-pictures.com/disney-christmas-coloring-pages.html
> 
> Cartoon Character Coloring Pages:  http://www.coloring.ws/cartoons.htm
> 
> EnchantedLearning's Car Travel Book:  http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/books/cartravelbook/
> 
> Coloring pages on lots of topics:  http://www.dltk-kids.com/coloring.htm
> 
> Crayola's Coloring Pages:  http://www.crayola.com/free-coloring-pages/
> 
> Epson Travel Activity Project:  http://epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/Prin...BV_UseBVCookie=yes&catOID=-12478&objOID=62264
> 
> MomsMinivan's Travel Activities, Games, & Printables:  http://www.momsminivan.com/printables.html
> 
> KidsTurnCentral's Coloring Pages:  http://www.kidsturncentral.com/coloring.htm
> 
> KidPrintables Finish This Puzzle Sheets:  http://www.kidprintables.com/puzzles/finishthis/
> 
> Halloween Printables:  http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/halloweenprint/index.htm
> 
> ActivitiesForKids:  http://activitiesforkids.com/printables
> 
> 4Kraftykidz Disney coloring pages:  http://www.4kraftykidz.com/disneymoviecoloring.html
> 
> 123kidzarea's Misc Printables & Activities:  http://www.123kidzarea.com/printables.html
> 
> ColoringBookFun's pages:  http://www.coloringbookfun.com/
> 
> Ginevra's Disney Coloring Pages:  http://lnx.ginevra2000.it/Disney/color_index.htm *WARNING: Slow load due to music!*
> 
> Disney Colouring Pages:  http://www.angelfire.com/on/disneycolourbook/
> 
> Make your own Bingo Cards:  http://www.teach-nology.com/web_tools/materials/bingo/
> 
> Disney Coloring and Maze Games:  http://www.cartooncritters.com/colrbynmber.htm
> 
> PrinterActivities Summer Printables:  http://www.printactivities.com/Seasonal_Activities/Summer-Printables.html
> (this one has a "mazes" link with mazes for each letter of the alphabet.  I took the M one and put pix of Mickie and Minnie on there for example)
> 
> Printables4Kids Pages:  http://printables4kids.com/
> 
> Lots of stuff from FreeStuff4Kids:  http://freestuff4kids.net/
> 
> Coloring Pages from TheKidzPage:  http://www.thekidzpage.com/colouring_menus/activities/index.htm
> 
> Going to SeaWorld too?  Check these out!:  http://www.seaworld.org/fun-zone/fun-guides/index.htm
> 
> Oh, and someone asked about where they could get laminating done and my personal favorite spot for that it FedEx (formerly Kinkos), because they can bind the pages together into a book too.



THIS IS AWESOME!!! Thank you!


----------



## andy_high1

Will help our 3hour flight!!! Thank you


----------



## princessluvsapirate

These are so handy .Thank you so much .


----------



## kindle&wine

Oh this is perfect! Thanks for putting all of these together


----------



## dillydally13

Thank you!


----------



## BarbMike821

I love this idea! Totally printing for our kids upcoming road trip!


----------



## amydotnet

Thank you!


----------



## DanielleDO

This is fantastic - thank you!


----------



## Babywearingmama

I am so excited to make the books to surprise the kids.  Thank you so much for all of this.


----------



## StephJaxmom

Thank you!


----------



## Princess SarahK

Have you all just printed at home, or is there a cost effective place I can send them to all be printed and possibly bound? Office Depot is looking like it'll be well over $150..... I'll skip that one! I'd love to print in color and have them bound. Otherwise, I may just throw them in a binder?


----------



## rescuetink

Princess SarahK said:


> Have you all just printed at home, or is there a cost effective place I can send them to all be printed and possibly bound? Office Depot is looking like it'll be well over $150..... I'll skip that one! I'd love to print in color and have them bound. Otherwise, I may just throw them in a binder?



I usually print at home and take it to Staples and get it spiral bound with a plastic page cover and back!!


----------



## Cristin

Thanks! Definitely going to print some our tip in November.


----------



## KristenB17

These are great!!


----------



## Kbright220

This is great - thank you! My son will love a lot of these.


----------



## CoachMcGuirk

Thank you for all the wonderful resources! My kiddos will have a ball with these!


----------



## DrFacilier

Definitely going to use some of these on our next trip. Thanks!


----------



## Bailey Smith

Wow thanks - these are great!


----------



## aliciamakino

these are awesome! I will have to print some things for the plane ride.  thank you!


----------



## Stitchglitch

Great resource


----------



## ShirleyBelle

Thanks! Going to print for our July trip for the older kids!


----------



## amysimmo

Such an awesome find! Thank you!!!! Sooopo much!!!


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Just stumbled on this thanks.  Will be great for next trip.


----------



## whowouldanewman

This is amazing - thank you!


----------



## ChanellF

Um... this is amazing! Bookmarking this for sure!


----------



## Thrifty Mom

Thank you!  This is great information.


----------

